# 150 m² Garten/Schwimmteich mit Tonabdichtung?



## Teichforum.info (3. Aug. 2003)

Wer hat erfahrungen im Bau mit solchem Teich (mit Ton)

thx Boggi


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Boggi,

 eigene Erfahrungen mit Ton habe ich nicht. Folgendes steht aber fest: Auch Ton ist nur dann geeignet, wenn er den Teich ebenso dicht vom Untergrund trennt wie Folie: Ein Wasserautausch findet auch in einem mit Ton abgedichteten Teich nicht statt. 

Es muss sich um Ton hoher Qualität handeln - und der ist vergleichsweise teuer.

Der Ton muss mit professionellem Gerät eingebracht und verdichtet werden. Und das ist sehr teuer.

Zu den anderen nachteiligen Dingen, die man Ton nachsagt (z.B. Wassertübung) kann ich nichts sagen - vor allem dann nicht, wenn der Tonteich qualifiziert angelegt wurde.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Aug. 2003)

*Lehm/Ton*

In meinem Bekanntenkreis wurde fachmännisch ein über 100m² großer Teich angelegt. Verdichtet, mit den teuersten Materialien, aber erklär das mal den Maulwürfen und Wühlmäusen!!! Diese arbeiten sich durch den dicksten Ton und schon läuft das Wasser weg! Nach zwei Jahren war der Spaß vorbei! Das Wasser war zwar klar, aber wenn du immer Mengen nachfüllen mußt- irgendwann  gibst du auf!
Ich habe das Glück, daß mein Naturteich in lehmigem Boden angelegt ist und wenn Wasser fehlt, hab ich einen Brunnen zum nachfüllen!


----------

